# L4200 Glow Pludgs



## orange-n-green (Sep 27, 2009)

I have an L4200 that is about 13yrs old. I am having Issues with the glow plugs staying on all the time. I have found the glow relay and checked it, it seems to be working properly.

Does anyone know what controls the Glow Relay? Am I looking for a Temp sender or something and were would I find it? 

Thanks In advance


----------

